# My Haul for the past 2 weeks (MAC and bath and body works haulage)



## geeko (Aug 24, 2014)

Frm MAC

  A novel Romance haul





  Kelly osbourne haul





  Bath and body works haul


----------



## radgirl862003 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice haul!!!


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 26, 2014)

Great haul! You'll love Kelly Yum Yum.


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. Quite the haul! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 17, 2014)

Great haul. Hate that I missed Kelly yum yum.


----------



## style-addict (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice things from the novel romance collection!  Let us know how you like the products!


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice haul! I'm running low on shower gels and need to make a trip to B&BW and see what they have new for Fall.


----------



## lyssa123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice haul! I'm so jealous you got Dodgy Girl!


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

Great haul! I missed most of this


----------

